# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico)

## Erik Castillo

Buenos Dia  
Atraves de la pagina presento mi empresa dedicada a la venta de Guano de Inverna o Abono Organico para los diferentes cultivos. 
Se realiza las ventas a nivel nacional tanto para zona Norte, Centro y Sur del pais. 
Actualmente trabajo con fundos en Ica - Villacuri y parte del valle, pudiendo abastecer las zonas de Pisco, Chincha, Cañete y el Norte. 
Cualquier consulta a los numero que figuran. 
Gracias,  *838*2054 /// 01-998382054* *838*1035 /// 01-998381035*Temas similares: COMO FABRICAR BIOL y ABONO ORGANICO FERMENTADO !!! Venta de guano organico Terraforte Guano o Compost? Abono 100% natural y barato Con residuos convertidos en abono recuperan terrenos degradados por cultivos de coca en el VRAE

----------


## Alejandromanuelponcelavarello

hola erick cual es el precio del guano por tonelada maso menos para unas 10 has.

----------


## oscar villanueva

Hola Erik enviame una cotización del guano, tenemos pensado comprar 30 ton por el momento....GRACIAS 
lugar: Nuevo Mocupe - Cruce a Zaña Región Lambayeque
Empresa: Centro Investigación Universidad Alas Peruanas S.A
correo: eder232@hotmail.com
Ing. Oscar Villanueva Ramos
celular:971144967
RPM: #167323

----------


## Erik Castillo

> hola erick cual es el precio del guano por tonelada maso menos para unas 10 has.

 Buenas Tardes Alejandro, 
El precio varia dependiendo el lugar de entrega, tendrias que especificarme para que parte exactamente lo necesitas. 
seria bueno me enviaras un correo con tu requerimiento o dame una llamada mi numero. erik1258@hotmail.com 
Saludos. 
Erik Castillo.

----------


## Erik Castillo

Hola Oscar,  
Me comunicare por correo contigo para que me puedas dar datos mas exactos del lugar de entrega. 
Saludos, 
Erik Castillo.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola Erick.
Te agradeceria des mas informacion sobre este guano de inverna.
A base de que lo fabricas ?
Tiene alguna certificacion o garantia sobre su proceso de fabricacion ?
Es 100% organico, de tal manera que no haya problemas con la certificadora del Global GAP ?
Cuanto costaria 1 tm. puesta en Sayan (a 50 km. de Huaura, hacia la sierra de Lima).
Agradezco de antemano tu atencion.
Hugo

----------


## Erik Castillo

> Hola Erick.
> Te agradeceria des mas informacion sobre este guano de inverna.
> A base de que lo fabricas ?
> Tiene alguna certificacion o garantia sobre su proceso de fabricacion ?
> Es 100% organico, de tal manera que no haya problemas con la certificadora del Global GAP ?
> Cuanto costaria 1 tm. puesta en Sayan (a 50 km. de Huaura, hacia la sierra de Lima).
> Agradezco de antemano tu atencion.
> Hugo

  
Hola Hugo Buenas Tardes, 
bueno el guano de inverna como bien lo saben es el estiercol del ganado vacuno alimentado con alimentos balanceados y es 100% organico ya que aca en ICA donde yo entrego mi producto la mayoria de empresas Agroexportadoras lo utilizan y no tienen problemas con la certificacion, por otra parte este guano de inverna te proporciona un abonado con mas nutrientes para el suelo y la planta en sus diferentes formas N P K y otros agregados que ayudaran a reconstruir el sistema radicular y generar nuevas raices, alimentar con Nitrogeno a la planta, enriquecer el suelo entre otros. 
El precio varia de acuerdo al precio del transporte, dejame ver cuanto me costaria y te comunico por mensaje privado. 
Existe pista hasta el sitio de entrega ya que esto se realiza con trailers de 32Tn.  
Saludos, 
Erik Castillo.

----------

